# Allure magazine - Cult favorites issue?!?



## SagMaria (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay I wasn't sure which forum to post this in because the subject didn't fit neatly into any of the categories but I am asking for a suggestion somewhat and it is about beauty/makeup...so...I used to have a huge stack of Allure magazines that my mom made me throw out and I remember there was an issue where a whole bunch of 'cult beauty products' were listed.  I REALLY want to get my hands on this issue again but I don't know for the life of me which one it was. I think there might of been a couple articles on 'cult products' in different years..really have a bad memory when it comes to that stuff...I am POSITIVE though that one of you fashionistas could help me, this was there first place I thought of to ask!!

p.s. I'll post this in the chatter forum too, hope thats okay!


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 6, 2008)

Oops double post...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

You may have better luck posting this in the Want Ad/Wishlist section


----------



## coconut (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know about cult favourites, but my recent October issue lists products in each category that Allure deems the best. I think they call it their "best of beauty" issue. I believe they do it every year. But then again, I do seem to remember a specific issue that lists cult favourites. I can't help you because I don't keep my magazines. The easier thing would be looking through all the covers and hope it is listed on the cover.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 6, 2008)

I have saved all of my allure magazines from the past five years.  I will see if I can locate it for you.  Do you know how many years ago it was?


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 6, 2008)

Eeeee!!!  You're the best!!!  

Seriously, if I could tell you how long ago I would, I would say within the last 3 or 4 years but that doesn't help much does it.  

I am looking for two articles, one in which Allure lists 'Classic Products', products that stand the test of time, I think some of the products they had listed were Clarins Foaming Cleanser and Clinique Moisturizer and the other article is the 'Cult Products' one.  

Thanks so much for your offer of help, can't tell you how much this means to me!  If you would like anything from Canada, maybe maple syrup, I will send you some free of charge for your hard work in sifting through all the magazines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have saved all of my allure magazines from the past five years.  I will see if I can locate it for you.  Do you know how many years ago it was?_


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Coconut, although I thank you for the suggestion this isnt what I'm looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coconut* 

 
_I don't know about cult favourites, but my recent October issue lists products in each category that Allure deems the best. I think they call it their "best of beauty" issue. I believe they do it every year. But then again, I do seem to remember a specific issue that lists cult favourites. I can't help you because I don't keep my magazines. The easier thing would be looking through all the covers and hope it is listed on the cover._


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Eeeee!!!  You're the best!!!  

Seriously, if I could tell you how long ago I would, I would say within the last 3 or 4 years but that doesn't help much does it.  

I am looking for two articles, one in which Allure lists 'Classic Products', products that stand the test of time, I think some of the products they had listed were Clarins Foaming Cleanser and Clinique Moisturizer and the other article is the 'Cult Products' one.  

Thanks so much for your offer of help, can't tell you how much this means to me!  If you would like anything from Canada, maybe maple syrup, I will send you some free of charge for your hard work in sifting through all the magazines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem!  I have the next couple of days off of work so I will start looking tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I knew someday that there would be a reason I saved all of these Allure magazines!


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha awesome!  Thanks you're a sweetheart.  And if you want me to send you a care package for your time let me know some of the goodies you'd like!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_No problem!  I have the next couple of days off of work so I will start looking tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I knew someday that there would be a reason I saved all of these Allure magazines!_


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone found the issue yet?! =) I am so interested to see it!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 8, 2008)

So I found two different issues that might be the one that you are talking about.  The first is an issue from December 2006 with Ellen Pompeo on the cover and it has 13 insider favorites/cult products.  The 13 products are Rubis Tweezers, NYX Color Trio, The beautyblender sponge, DiorShow mascara, tarte fRXtion, Bourjois Eye Shadow, Julie Hewett Noir lipstics, jordana eye liner, OPI Friar Friar Pants on Fire Nail polish, Smashbox Foundation primer, Fresh Face Palette, Cle de Peau Beaute Concealer.

The other issue was October 2007 with Keira Knightley on the cover and it had the Beloved Classics from their Best of Beauty Awards.  Those products were:
Maybelline New York Great Lash Mascara, Chanel No 5, Lancome Definicils High Definition Mascara, Pantene Pro-v classic care conditioner and shampoo, Clinique Dramatically different Moisturizing lotion, Cetaphil Gentle skin cleanser, John Frieda Collection Frizz-ease hair serum, Lancome Bi-facil double-action eye makeup remover, OPI Nail Lacquer in I'm Not Really A Waitress, Helene Curtis Thermasilk Shampoo & Conditioner, Wella Liquid Hair Brillant spray gel, Cutex essential care nail polish remover pads, Phyto Phytodefrisant hair relaxing balm, Aveda Sahmpure Shampoo, Neutrogena Healthy Skin Anti-Wrinkle Cream SPF 15, Gillette Mach3 Razor, Revlon Colorstay makeup, Clinique quickliner for eyes, cover girl invisible concealer, Estee Lauder Daywear plus multi protection anti-oxidant lotion spf 15, Lancome le crayon kohl eye liner in black coffee, and Prescriptives camouflage cream. 

Wow that was long!  Let me know which one it is.  If it is not one of those I will keep looking.


----------

